# China bans Windows 8 from government computers



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

http://money.cnn.com/2014/05/20/technology/china-windows-8/index.html


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 9, 2014)

Old thread I know, but every thread deserves a reply, besides I saw this below another thread under "similiar threads".      Anyway, the communist nations(China, Russia, Cuba, North Korea) shun the Microsoft Windows operating system, as they realize the potential for 'built-in' spy ware....can you relate to that? If not think *NSA* . 
 This is not a new or novel thing:   http://www.wired.com/2013/09/nsa-backdoor/all/

Dual_EC_DRBG algorithm


----------

